# First Deer Video- No kill shot



## Slowmow24 (Apr 27, 2017)

This is my first deer video that I put together, unfortunately wasn't able to seal the deal with capturing a deer kill on camera. I did get to harvest a doe and a bobcat for the year. Tell me what you guys think and things you would add besides the obvious of a deer being killed.

I plan on making more videos, hoping to get some hog hunts, turkey hunts, and food plots.

This is just something to keep me occupied in between the office and the outdoors. Hope you guys like it.


----------

